# can these two be mixed



## phish phan (Jan 1, 2015)

hi all, just wondering if anyone has ever kept yellow labs and peacocks together? can you mix African cichlids with south American cichlids? I had two labs in my tank then added two peacocks, the yellow labs did not fight but they kept there own. now the four of them just chill together in one corner of the tank behind a fake plant. every once in a while a lab will swim around the tank but the peacocks are not coming out of the corner. any thoughts???


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have mixed labs and peacocks numerous times without any trouble. What else is in the tank and what size is the tank? If fish are hiding up in the corners chances are they're being picked on by someone.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

What are the dimensions of your tank?

Most often mixing South American cichlids and Malawian cichlids is not a good idea.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree labs and peacocks can work in a 48" tank. Agree mixing SA and Africans may not work.

Malawi are harem breeders. Kept in pairs the male may kill the female. Depending on your tank dimensions you may need to add females if you are doing mixed gender.

How long have they been in the tank?


----------



## phish phan (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a 36 inch 45 gallon tank with two aqua tech 30-60 filters. I don't see any of the fish actually fighting or being a bully to any other fish, I threw in an alge wafer and a yellow lab and a peacock were biting it at the same time and did not care about each other at all. then the pleco came and pushed them away! is it possible that its just there need for hiding spots kicking in?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What species of peacock? What are the genders of the fish? They are likely hiding because they are afraid, either someone is bullying them when you are not looking or there are not enough fish in the tank (but you can't add many).


----------



## phish phan (Jan 1, 2015)

I decided to bring back the peacocks and get two new yellow labs. I think I got one yellow lab and one hybrid yellow. I think they look much better anyway, the yellow really pops with a dark background. so far they all seem to be getting along!


----------

